# Tauber and the Dresden Opera



## Tony Vella

In 1922, while still under contract to the Dresden Opera, Richard Tauber signed a contract with the Vienna State Opera. We are told that he "incurred the usual penalties" for breaking the Dresden contract. Can anyone please provide me any information regarding "the usual penalties"? Thanks in advance for all assistance.


----------



## Aksel

AjayVee said:


> In 1922, while still under contract to the Dresden Opera, Richard Tauber signed a contract with the Vienna State Opera. We are told that he "incurred the usual penalties" for breaking the Dresden contract. Can anyone please provide me any information regarding "*the usual penalties*"? Thanks in advance for all assistance.


The head down the toilet three times a day for a fortnight.


----------

